# incomplete osseous bridging vs nonunion of fracture



## jbaird (Jul 15, 2009)

Is incomplete osseous bridging of a healing fracture the same thing as nonunion of fracture (733.82)? If not, does anyone have a code for incomplete osseous bridging of a healing fracture or would you just code V54.89 (aftercare for healing fracture)?


----------

